# Quarterly Home Brew Nights @ Local Taphouse?



## oztapguy (5/10/09)

Since opening, a lot of home brewers have suggested that we should run a homebrew nights @ The Local Taphouses.. Personally, while I don't have the time to home brew, I LOVE sampling what some of our customers are doing. That's what prompted us to sponsor the home brewer of 2009 to brew - with Mountain Goat - his Spicy Duck's Nuts (Spiced Ale) and we hope to offer the same opportunity this year..

We've now got a little time to think about the home brewer night and seek your suggestions. We're thinking they could start off quarterly.. They could also be brew-to-a-style format or freestyle brewing where you brew what you want! Either way, we thought it would be fun for us and others if homebrewers who drink @ The Local TH (or not!) rocked up and shared their beers around. Perhaps there could be a small charge then divide 100% of that up between those homebrewers who bring be the beer.

Anyway, suggestions are very welcome at this stage!


----------



## /// (5/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> Since opening, a lot of home brewers have suggested that we should run a homebrew nights @ The Local Taphouses.. Personally, while I don't have the time to home brew, I LOVE sampling what some of our customers are doing. That's what prompted us to sponsor the home brewer of 2009 to brew - with Mountain Goat - his Spicy Duck's Nuts (Spiced Ale) and we hope to offer the same opportunity this year..
> 
> We've now got a little time to think about the home brewer night and seek your suggestions. We're thinking they could start off quarterly.. They could also be brew-to-a-style format or freestyle brewing where you brew what you want! Either way, we thought it would be fun for us and others if homebrewers who drink @ The Local TH (or not!) rocked up and shared their beers around. Perhaps there could be a small charge then divide 100% of that up between those homebrewers who bring be the beer.
> 
> Anyway, suggestions are very welcome at this stage!



Dude

NSW Liquor Act (2007) does not allow the sale of homebrewed beer. The Liquor Act also prohibs the 3rd party sale of alcohol, which the divy up of funds and passing on of those funds to those bringing beer would constitute. Best to have folks bring thier beers, limit it to 20 or so bottles for folks 'to try' and then kick back with a few beers paid as normal.

It is not, as often folks crow about, illegal to give or away homebrewed beer on a licensed premises (or run a HB Comp). Most often folks say this as they fear lost sales over the bar ... 20 x 750ml bottles, 14 litres its not exactly breaking the bank ....

Scotty


----------



## oztapguy (5/10/09)

/// said:


> Dude
> 
> NSW Liquor Act (2007) does not allow the sale of homebrewed beer. The Liquor Act also prohibs the 3rd party sale of alcohol, which the divy up of funds and passing on of those funds to those bringing beer would constitute. Best to have folks bring thier beers, limit it to 20 or so bottles for folks 'to try' and then kick back with a few beers paid as normal.
> 
> ...



Hey Scotty,

Cheers for the insight.. These homebrew nights are not about making sales for the Taphouse on that night.. hence the 100% proceeds of the money going to the homebrewers and not a % to us.. I didn't realise, however, that even that was not A-OK.. So there's no way around that? Mmm, will most homebrewers be happy to give away 14 litres of their beer at these nights?


----------



## /// (5/10/09)

oztapguy said:


> Hey Scotty,
> 
> Cheers for the insight.. These homebrew nights are not about making sales for the Taphouse on that night.. hence the 100% proceeds of the money going to the homebrewers and not a % to us.. I didn't realise, however, that even that was not A-OK.. So there's no way around that? Mmm, will most homebrewers be happy to give away 14 litres of their beer at these nights?



Whats a bottle or 2 really? I know a mad bunch of Wollongong boys who would be happy to share bottles of thier work. We hold locally Real Ale Fests on the South Coast where the fella's usually bring along a 17 lite cube each of Real Ale every 3 months. This does mean we end up seeing double and about 2-250l of beer gets drunk. You would be amazed at the general genorosity of home brewers, I always am, and proudly I come from these ranks.

The 3rd party sale cluase of 07 has caught alot of people out ... particuarly folks running catering in Hotels, event venues and those attached to conferance and stadiums. Its an evil clause, and yet to be killed.

Scotty


----------



## Doc (6/10/09)

I'm sure most Homebrew Clubs have tasting nights.
The Hills Brewers Guild meet monthly (alternating between two Pizza shops) and members bring along a bottle or two of recent brews to share and taste.
I'm sure something similar at The Local TH would go down a treat, as homebrewers would get to try beers from a wider range of brewers beers.

I see it as beneficial to both supporting the homebrew community as well as the Local TH as a venue.
Like Scotty says most homebrewers are very generous so keeping money out of it will not get you on the wrong side of the law. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Andyd (6/10/09)

Sounds like a great idea, but as scott points out you cannot sell your homebrew (unless you're paying excise, and then there's a whole world of pain associated with food grade production facilities etc etc...)

If you look at the interpretation of the laws (which is what is important here more so than the letter) even having a coin box on top of your fridge at home can be seen as soliciting payment for goods on which excise has not been paid, so it's an interesting one.

At Melbourne Brewers we regularly have members bringing their beers to meetings and sampling, and there is no problem with this. By and large people are happy to share, especially if they are commensurately sharing in the produce of others. I think this sort of arrangement is probably your best bet!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/09)

Count me in.

And, as the post above say, no problems with bringing beer to share, as long as everybody shares, and nobody abuses the generosity of others. 

Nothing worse than a habitual sponger...


----------

